# TML 35 ice auger update



## sharkymcclarky (Feb 9, 2007)

Further to a previous post, I did some research on this auger and found out its manufacturer is no longer in business so parts for the machine itself are no longer available, but it does have a WA 58 Walbro carb, for which I bought a carb kit for the other day. It appears to be a typical 2 stroke engine. Not having worked on this type of carb (or one this small) I spoke to a local small engine repair guy and he gave me a quick lesson. Got home, sprayed carb cleaner into all the holes I could find, replaced the needle, diaphragms and gaskets. repaced the carb but it still wouldn't start so I sprayed some premix into the throat of the carb and it ran for a few seconds (a couple of times). Then it seemd to kick in and ran for about 10 minutes, then abruptly quit when i gave it full throttle.

Now it won't restart....

2 questions

Can someone explain how these diaphragm carbs work and

how come it won't start now?

Thanks


----------



## danikasdad (Feb 20, 2008)

*Tml-35 Auger*

I just bought a used TML-35 ice auger and have original Operating manual and parts list if any one needs it


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

sharkymcclarky said:


> Further to a previous post, I did some research on this auger and found out its manufacturer is no longer in business so parts for the machine itself are no longer available, but it does have a WA 58 Walbro carb, for which I bought a carb kit for the other day. It appears to be a typical 2 stroke engine. Not having worked on this type of carb (or one this small) I spoke to a local small engine repair guy and he gave me a quick lesson. Got home, sprayed carb cleaner into all the holes I could find, replaced the needle, diaphragms and gaskets. repaced the carb but it still wouldn't start so I sprayed some premix into the throat of the carb and it ran for a few seconds (a couple of times). Then it seemd to kick in and ran for about 10 minutes, then abruptly quit when i gave it full throttle.
> 
> Now it won't restart....
> 
> ...


Go here to download the service manual for all the Walbro series, as well as theory of operation:
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/
Are all the fuel lines in good shape, or are they hard?
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## tbird48453 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Looking for TML parts*



danikasdad said:


> I just bought a used TML-35 ice auger and have original Operating manual and parts list if any one needs it


Hi, new to the forum. Looking for TML auger parts - the "cup" part that the dogs grab and possibly clutch springs. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mondue (Mar 2, 2009)

*tml 35 manual*



danikasdad said:


> I just bought a used TML-35 ice auger and have original Operating manual and parts list if any one needs it


If you could send me the manual it would be appreitated.
Thanks.


----------



## eluscomb (Mar 4, 2009)

*tml 35 ice auger*

i was wondering if you got the manual for this ice auger. i have lost the governor off my machine so am looking for the right part and manual as well


----------



## ovrkil (Dec 27, 2009)

I would like this manual also if you still are on here


----------



## T-Bore (Feb 9, 2010)

I am Looking for a TML 35 recoil and housing dose any body know where I could find them


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

T-Bore said:


> I am Looking for a TML 35 recoil and housing dose any body know where I could find them


Need to have more #s 
Thanks 
calvin


----------



## daisyaf (Feb 23, 2010)

*Operating manual*

I could really use the manual.


danikasdad said:


> I just bought a used TML-35 ice auger and have original Operating manual and parts list if any one needs it


----------



## daisyaf (Feb 23, 2010)

I can really use the manual thanks


----------



## happy1972 (Jan 17, 2011)

does anyone have the manual and parts number for a recoil on a tml ice auger,i bought one last year in mint shape but the recoil doesnt work that good


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

As you found out,TML is no longer in business.This is an interesting article about TML.If you research Frontier chain saws,you may be able to find your parts by suppling a Frontier dealer (also gone)with what ever numbers you can find on your engine.

http://www.yetmans.mb.ca/trivia/36.html


----------



## Liver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Icemaster auger*

Anyone still on here that has a copy of the operating manual/parts list for this auger? I would really appreciate it if I could get one from someone. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rgrant (May 7, 2013)

*tml 35 manual*

If anyone could send me the manual that would be greatly appreciated. I can make it a public link too if that would help others.

Thanks!


----------



## Aubrey44 (Jan 3, 2014)

*in desperate need of gas tank part #!!!*



danikasdad said:


> I just bought a used TML-35 ice auger and have original Operating manual and parts list if any one needs it


If you are still available to send this manual or anyone from this forum, it would greatly be appreciated!!! I got this auger brand new out of the box but the gas tank is shattered and un-repairable so i would like the part # for the gas tank and maybe find it somewhere at a local small engine shop or online??

at least if i had the part # i could start somewhere… thanks a lot!!


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

sharkymcclarky said:


> Further to a previous post, I did some research on this auger and found out its manufacturer is no longer in business so parts for the machine itself are no longer available, but it does have a WA 58 Walbro carb, for which I bought a carb kit for the other day. It appears to be a typical 2 stroke engine. Not having worked on this type of carb (or one this small) I spoke to a local small engine repair guy and he gave me a quick lesson. Got home, sprayed carb cleaner into all the holes I could find, replaced the needle, diaphragms and gaskets. repaced the carb but it still wouldn't start so I sprayed some premix into the throat of the carb and it ran for a few seconds (a couple of times). Then it seemd to kick in and ran for about 10 minutes, then abruptly quit when i gave it full throttle.
> 
> Now it won't restart....
> 
> ...


Did this small engine guy warn you that certain types of carburetor cleaner (most are for larger carburetors) can damage the check valves in the Primer Body? Boy it did the first one I worked on and it's not repairable. The check valves are either rubber or plastic and it can be damaged easily. Also, did you force air into the two holes or try to clean it out with a Sharp object? 

Take the carburetor off, use an extra fuel line connected to the body of the carburetor and put it in a glass of fuel. Put one on the connected to the Primer Body and hold it where you can see it. Pump the bulb serveral times. Do you see fuel? If you don't then the Primer body is damaged and can't be replaced.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Thomas said:


> Did this small engine guy warn you that certain types of carburetor cleaner (most are for larger carburetors) can damage the check valves in the Primer Body? Boy it did the first one I worked on and it's not repairable. The check valves are either rubber or plastic and it can be damaged easily. Also, did you force air into the two holes or try to clean it out with a Sharp object?
> 
> Take the carburetor off, use an extra fuel line connected to the body of the carburetor and put it in a glass of fuel. Put one on the connected to the Primer Body and hold it where you can see it. Pump the bulb serveral times. Do you see fuel? If you don't then the Primer body is damaged and can't be replaced.


Sharkys post is 7 years old and he has never been back.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

usmcgrunt said:


> Sharkys post is 7 years old and he has never been back.


K Thanks. Should pay more attention to the dates of the post.


----------

